# Info on torn ACL's



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK I'm reading up n getting more n more paranoid that my pup has a torn ACL. A friend of mine told me that when her dog tore his ACL that he couldn't stretch out his leg at all, Lÿka's been able to stretch hers out all the way since right after her accident, but if you put any pressure on her foot as to simulate her walking on that leg she freaks out, n if you move her joints apart sideways she also freaks out. I found a website that says some dogs with a torn ACL will begin using their bad leg again, but the lameness will return.

My vet says he doesn't think it's her ACL because the dogs he's had come in with torn ACL's have alot more sideways movement in the joints than Lÿka has, but I'm worried that it's just a minor tear that's being overlooked n she's doing what the medical website I found states (using her bad leg). She looks like she wants to use it, n her toes touch the ground about 90% of the time now when she's hopping around the grass to pee.

Does this sound like it could maybe even be a very minor ACL tear? Or is this unlikely? I can put pressure on every part of her leg n massage her leg with no problems, the only time she screams is if you move her joints apart sideways, both knee and ankle. She has gotten alot more lively this evening, she's gotten quick at running on 3 legs too so seems to be feeling alot better, but I'm still worried that it might be something more severe than a pulled muscle. I'd hate for her to loose 2 months of her puppyhood because of a torn ACL that needs surgery and lots of crate-rest. The common cause for a torn ACL matches what I am sure happened to her too. Agh!

So if you know anything about the symptoms of even a very minor tear in the ACL, let me know if anything I said about her symptoms (especially being able to extend her leg no problem) would exclude the ACL as a possibility.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE:

So if you know anything about the symptoms of even a very minor tear in the ACL, let me know if anything I said about her symptoms (especially being able to extend her leg no problem) would exclude the ACL as a possibility.

I have a vet-site discussion of this somewhere.... my filing system is failing me at the moment, but I'll find it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> QUOTE:
> 
> So if you know anything about the symptoms of even a very minor tear in the ACL, let me know if anything I said about her symptoms (especially being able to extend her leg no problem) would exclude the ACL as a possibility.
> 
> I have a vet-site discussion of this somewhere.... my filing system is failing me at the moment, but I'll find it.


But I am hoping that there's personal experience on the forum. Anyone?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Well she's at the specialists right now, they were gonna take 2 hours to do additional x-rays and possible radeology so I went home to spend time with Cujo instead of sitting in the vet's office tying Lÿka's leash into knots for 2 hours. They don't think it's her ACL, her legs seem stable, but there's 2 things they mentioned... it's definately isolated to her knee area.... it could be a fractured growth plate, if it's not dislocated then it just means healing time in the crate, if it's dislocated then it means surgery to put pins in her knee, but either way it shouldn't have any long term effects on her. The other possibility is the tendon that runs on the inside of the thigh area from the Femur to the Fibula or Tibia or whatever the heck its called which stabilizes her legs outward movement away from the body. Either way, it's costing a bunch n I don't have a clue what's wrong.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Well she's at the specialists right now, they were gonna take 2 hours to do additional x-rays and possible radeology so I went home to spend time with Cujo instead of sitting in the vet's office tying Lÿka's leash into knots for 2 hours. They don't think it's her ACL, her legs seem stable, but there's 2 things they mentioned... it's definately isolated to her knee area.... it could be a fractured growth plate, if it's not dislocated then it just means healing time in the crate, if it's dislocated then it means surgery to put pins in her knee, but either way it shouldn't have any long term effects on her. The other possibility is the tendon that runs on the inside of the thigh area from the Femur to the Fibula or Tibia or whatever the heck its called which stabilizes her legs outward movement away from the body. Either way, it's costing a bunch n I don't have a clue what's wrong.


You will, though, and what a relief.


----------



## Dan Reiter (May 12, 2006)

Ref to torn ACL I went thru this about a year ago (and of course young dog well into training) had my vet suspected torn acl but wasnt sure, then took to U of Minn. for MRI when I got theyre they didnt have an MRI so they removed fluid from knee for testing and X-rayed concluded (Torn ACL) and recomended TPLO. I had heard MRI was best option so I then took dog to U of Wisconsin second opinion and they did MRI and found muscle pulled (inflamed) on MRI. We took 6 months off and dog is good to go Just put his SCH1 on him this past weekend, bottom line is ACL real hard to diagnose unless movement in Knee can be felt when swelling goes down. I was told even the MRI will not show a minor tear which may heal on its own but you might spot other things for the cause.I hope you have just pulled some muscle tissue and good luck.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

They tested her by hand, n her squeels were inconsistent, not a specific location, sometimes she'd squeel sometimes she'd be OK, so they took about 8 different X Rays of her leg and compared it to her other leg, n they spotted a tiny lil spiral fracture on her tibia, a long but very thin fracture. They concluded that it was highly unlikely to be her ACL, especially since she was walking on 4 legs today for the first time n her joints are all solid. They threw her in a bright pink cast with a flower on it, gave me a cone for her head, charged me a crap load of money, n told me come back for recasting in a week, in 2 weeks she goes back for an x ray to make sure she's healed OK, then she should be right as rain!!

WHEW!! I'm so frikkin relieved!! Fractures might suck, but at least nothing's dislocated or torn that they can tell, n it explains the "pop" sound 2 people standing near her had heard (kinda like a bubblewrap pop). She should be back to her normal crazy hyper self in 2 weeks! I'll post photos of her pretty pink cast shortly LOL.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I was going to ask about long term wearing the cast on a pups growth, then I saw the two week comment. Sounds great!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I was going to ask about long term wearing the cast on a pups growth, then I saw the two week comment. Sounds great!


Me too, Bob........ two weeks, hairline or spiral fracture ....... sounds like there will be ZERO bad effects.

So how does she like her new accessory?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

She keeps tossing n turning in the crate making groaning noises, n has an almost constant very quiet high pitched barely audible whine... then she goes to sleep, n the whine stops till she wakes up again. I'm gonna go take her potty, I feel bad for her -- she finally figured out how to walk on 3 legs n now she's got a cast on her leg n has to learn all over again LOL.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> She keeps tossing n turning in the crate making groaning noises, n has an almost constant very quiet high pitched barely audible whine... then she goes to sleep, n the whine stops till she wakes up again. I'm gonna go take her potty, I feel bad for her -- she finally figured out how to walk on 3 legs n now she's got a cast on her leg n has to learn all over again LOL.


Mike, 

The casting (the handling) hurts. It will hurt for a few hours. It temporarily inflamed the fracture and the surrounding tissue.

It will be OK. 

Of course, her hatred for the new ensemble hasn't even started......


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike, it will be interesting to observe her spacial awareness with the Elizabethen collar. I've seen dogs that could probably walk through a busy air terminal and never bump a thing while wearing one. Other dogs can't get though an empty room without hitting every wall. 
I have no idea if it's any kind of indicator. Just interesting.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Mike, it will be interesting to observe her spacial awareness with the Elizabethen collar. I've seen dogs that could probably walk through a busy air terminal and never bump a thing while wearing one. Other dogs can't get though an empty room without hitting every wall.
> I have no idea if it's any kind of indicator. Just interesting.


I think there are other factors, too -- like total hatred and possibly even embarrassment over it.

My dog suctioned onto walls with it (yes -- he stood in front of the wall or door and hyperventilated about it, sticking the cone onto and of off the flat surface).....then I found that the newer soft ones are wonderful.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Of course, I do NOT mean that all dogs feel strongly about it at all.

My experience is that many don't mind it.


----------

